# عروض الشاشات والتوصيل مجانا لباب المنزل وبأسعار رائعة



## halasamy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

شاشتك عندنا مع عروض الشاشات والتوصيل مجانا لباب المنزل.
====================================
1 - شاشة 32 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - أربع مداخل HDMI -
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 699.ريال.
======================
2 - شاشة 39 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - أربع مداخل HDMI
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1069 ريال.
====================
3- شاشة 40 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - أربع مداخل HDMI
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1129 ريال.
===================
4- شاشة 42 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - أربع مداخل HDMI
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1429 ريال.
====================
أسعار رائعة لنهاية السنة
والتوصيل مجانا لباب المنزل.
ونتشرف بسيادتكم لزيارة صفحتنا على الفيسبوك والتوييتر لمشاهدة أجدد عروضنا ومنجاتنا.

للتواصل عبر الشبكات الأجتماعية ومعرفة أخر أخبرنا:
https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl
https://twitter.com/MariaCompny

===========================
العنوان:
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
تليفون: 0598733331 / 0565765233/ 0508283782 / 0112661000

دوام المعرض:
الفترة الصباحية:

8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا
الفترة المسائية:

4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساءا


----------

